# help how to repair metal chair leg.



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone I need help, does someone know what I can do to repair broken leg on exterior iron furniture. Looking for permanent repair. Or whom can I take the leg to repair it, a welder? Please help.


----------



## tbz (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you sure of the metal. Most of the import furniture is coasted white metal and pretty much welding will never hold to the same strength and break.

You will probably want to make backing structure and braze, but finding a good local blacksmith or specialty metal furniture fabricator will be able to fix if worth it.

Www.abanna.org or www.nomma.org has members that can help find someone local


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

if it is cast iron its hard to weld, the whole thing or aleast a good portion needs to be heated, a oven is best, a rose bud on a torch to heat aera, arc weld to repair


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

If that's cast iron, which I'm betting it is, it's not going to be an easy fix.


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like the leg bolts on. If you can find the manufacturer, it'll probably be cheaper to get a new leg.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I love this stuff:

http://www.rapid-fix.com

Whacked into a neighbor's pot metal mailbox post and had it fixed permanently in minutes.


----------



## Stoneyard (Mar 30, 2014)

I would look for the nearest large green receptacle and place it in there. Then go to a garage sale and pick up one for half the cost of what its going to take to fix it properly...:whistling


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Kowboy said:


> I love this stuff:
> 
> http://www.rapid-fix.com
> 
> Whacked into a neighbor's pot metal mailbox post and had it fixed permanently in minutes.


"Welding Powder" - what a [email protected]#$ing sham - it's super glue and baking soda, nothing new or ground breaking... :blink:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, what's the real story here? Who owns it, and who broke it?:hammer:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

From the pictures,..it looks like someone attempted a weld repair......? 
That appears to be CI and Yes it can be fixed. Nickel rod will work just fine. You could also have it brazed but it would show up as a brass color. 
Take it to a good welder that is qualified to repair cast iron. I belong to a machinery forum and there are at least 1-2 posts a week on repairing broken parts or casts from CI woodworking machinery. I had a repair that I needed for a machine and I must say. My welder told me that the repair would be stronger than the cast- they did a fantastic job. 

It will Probably be $75.00 -$100.00 (give or take a few dollars )to have that fixed. Just don't use brazing - it will stand out . If they use nickel and build it up , they, or you, can shape it down to its original profile with a hand held grinding wheel and then sanding disk. There is also a liquid you can buy to tarnish the metal once the repair is completed to blend in with the aging of the bench. I just don't remember what it was called.

Best of luck,


----------



## EXO (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes if it is cast it can still be welded, there are just a few tricks like usually preheating as much of the casting area as possible keeping it under 1200F then letting it cool slowly. It is hard to weld and keep water proof (bc of cracking) but for a leg fix that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

m1911 said:


> "Welding Powder" - what a [email protected]#$ing sham - it's super glue and baking soda, nothing new or ground breaking... :blink:


Maybe, but it saved me a couple hundred bucks in a mailbox stand replacement. It's got other uses that make me money too:


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Kowboy, sorry but there's a big difference between gluing a chip back on a countertop than a structural repair on a seat leg. 

Personally, I wouldn't have it welded because with my luck the weld would fail and someone would be needing a hip replacement. Just not worth the potential liability.


----------



## Ceezz (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the info it has been repaired before but was not done by a pro. It was broken when moving around and painting.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

rustyjames said:


> Kowboy, sorry but there's a big difference between gluing a chip back on a countertop than a structural repair on a seat leg.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't have it welded because with my luck the weld would fail and someone would be needing a hip replacement. Just not worth the potential liability.


There is a difference, but it doesn't matter. The OP asked for a cost-effective way to repair this chair and I provided it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You have to put your pride away when you come on here......



They can be animals at times.......



Sooooooo,.....don't take it personally.....:thumbsup:


You meant well,....:thumbsup: I know you did.....


I think your referring to JB weld...:http://www.jbweld.com/product/j-b-plasticweld-putty/


Nice repair on that counter..


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

It's shiit pot metal, short of replacing the leg, nothing will hold safely.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Toss it. It's cast or cast pot metal. Nothing will hold without the danger of a catastrophic failure.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Speak of the devil.......what timing....:whistling

As I said.....:whistling




:laughing:






Keep your chin up..:thumbsup: they mean well........


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Speak of the devil.......what timing....:whistling
> 
> As I said.....:whistling
> 
> ...


I know a thing or two about welding, that can't be fixed. And no professional weldor in the world would try.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I never said you didn't...



Who knows what it is,......:blink:....


Do you play darts....:blink:..:laughing:


Might be pigs metal,...hard to say, I have one like that ,cast iron..


But,....without knowing exactly what it is,I guess where all taking pot shots,,,,.

Just an "assumption" .....


JMPO,


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I said it was cast or cast pot metal. Either way, it's irreparable.

Say it was cast. Prep and pre heat it to 400*, throw the arc to it and watch it dissolve into puddles


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
That's your oppinion........might be unrepairable,,,who knows...I don't think anyone could help- not enough information....:blink:

If it is CI,

A talented/experienced welder can do some amazing things with his craftsmanship......


Just saying......


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I don't know what it is either, but it appears to be identical to the mailbox post I fixed with the rapidfix.

All I know about welding is that I ain't supposed to look at it without a mask on. Rapidfix will "weld" that pot metal back together. How long it will last is anyone's guess.

Joe


----------

